# Problème installation os 7 et os 6



## lolomala (7 Septembre 2021)

Quand j'essai d'installer os 7 ou 6 à la fin il me redemandé le disque d'installation 1 mais il l'éjecte tout le temps sur les deux installations il ne l'accepte pas cordialement


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2021)

Peut être que donner les références des ordinateurs sur lesquels tu essaies d'installer ça pourrait aider je dis ça je dis rien…


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Septembre 2021)

Pour le Système 6 c'est assez simple, c'est 4 disquettes (comme le 6.0.7.Fr sur disquette 800K ici), dont la première "Disque Système" est bootable et contient l'installeur.
Les 3 autres "imprimante" et "Utilitaires" 1&2, sont demandées par l'installeur puis éjecter au fur et à mesure. A la fin l'installeur demande de remettre la première disquette avec le système ("Disque Système").

Pour le Système 7, il y a des versions 800K, 1.4Mo, CD... Générique ou spécifique livré avec une machine, avec des "system enabler" pour l'adapter aux machines sorties à partir fin 92 environ... pas si simple.
Pour les versions disquettes (par exemple 7.1 Fr en 800k ou 1.4Mo) il faut commencer par la disquettes "Installation 1" et insérer les suivantes à la demande. A la fin il demande de remettre la première disquette "Installation 1".
Il y a pas mal de version en système 7, si tu as un jeux de disquettes, il faut être sûr que les disquettes n'ont pas été panaché entre plusieurs versions...


----------



## lolomala (8 Septembre 2021)

C'est un macintosh se fdhd et j'ai essayé de faire mes installation avec des disquette en 1,44 mo


----------



## lolomala (8 Septembre 2021)

Ne vous inquiétez plus j'ai régler le problème mais maintenant j'ai un problème avec simcity 2000 au démarrage il fait un erreur numéro 2 vous pouvez m'aider j'ai bien 4 MO de ram


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Septembre 2021)

SimCity 2000 est sorti en 1993, ça doit être un peu limite sur un 68000/8Mhz en N&B, pas sûr que ça marche bien, ça doit bien mieux fonctionner sur mac 68030 (et en couleur)...
Essai plutôt SimCity (l'original), il est de 89 ça devrait mieux marcher sur SE...








						SimCity - Macintosh Repository
					

First SimCity release




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Essai plutôt SimCity classic, il est de 89 ça devrait mieux marcher...


Mon Dieu, je viens de prendre un sacré coup de vieux en voyant ça, c'est du collector.


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2021)

Ca ne fonctionne pas (Simcity 2000) sur un classic II (68030), même avec le co-pro…


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Mon Dieu, je viens de prendre un sacré coup de vieux en voyant ça, c'est du collector.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Septembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne pas (Simcity 2000) sur un classic II (68030), même avec le co-pro


ça ne m'étonne pas, SimCity 2000 doit fonctionner en 256 couleurs si je me souviens bien...
Mais la version originale fonctionne en N&b et sur les écrans 9" (voir au-dessus).


----------

